

Ask HN: I need a gadget, looking for recommendations. - eof

I have never really been an early adopter of new technology.  A combination of lack of interest and not having the disposable cash, I suppose.<p>However I have to start organizing my life, something I have never really done.  I find myself having 'oh yeah have to take care of this soon' thoughts, or wishing I could see the calendar on my computer when I am not at my computer, etc etc.<p>I have an ancient cell phone that I would consider replacing, but I am not going to shell out for a voice+data plan (though if I can get an unlimited data plan in VT with no voice, I would do that), but I don't need to replace the phone.<p>I think an ipod touch could be general enough, but something open would be preferred (all other things being equal).<p>I have not kept up on the mobile world enough to make an informed decision.  Hoping someone has an opinion, thanks.
======
devmonk
If you need a "gadget", odds are you want to hack on it a bit, or develop for
it?

If so, choose Android if you don't have a (recent) mac and are low on funds,
or like Java better than Objective-C (and messing w/memory leaks, even though
it is not terrible to debug them, I hear). If you have a mac, you get to
decide between Android and iPhone (and probably lean to the latter, if an
Apple geek).

Obviously, you could do either, if you don't want to develop for it.

There are many other options as well, but those are the two mainstream ones. I
thought about a linux-based device for a long time, but never found one I saw
that was cheap and useful enough. For the actual device, check reviews, etc.
That stuff changes from month to month.

~~~
eof
I would like to be able to hack it.. I don't really care to do much
development on it. I run linux.

Android isn't really a `gadget` though. I am looking for pretty specific
product recommendations. I could spend a couple hundred bucks.. but it would
have to be a pretty solid doohickey.

~~~
devmonk
Nexus is prob best (for Android hacking, not Linux). Gave up on linux mobile
device search a while back:

<http://www.google.com/phone/detail/nexus-one>

or ebay:

[http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=google+nexus+-case+-battery...](http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=google+nexus+-case+-battery+-stylus+-protector+-card+-car+-headphone+-charger+-sync+-power+-skin+-film+-cable+-bundle+-headset+-pouch+-screen&_sacat=0&_sop=1&_dmpt=PDA_Accessories&_odkw=google+nexus+-case+-battery+-stylus+-protector+-car+-headphone+-charger+-sync+-power+-skin+-film+-cable+-bundle+-headset+-pouch+-screen&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313)

------
RBerenguel
I have an iPod Touch and a Ben Nanonote (my review and some posts in my blog:
[http://www.mostlymaths.net/2010/03/unpacking-my-ben-
nanonote...](http://www.mostlymaths.net/2010/03/unpacking-my-ben-
nanonote.html)). The Nano is just a nifty handheld Linux... Has its uses, but
it loses easily in front of my iPod Touch. Agenda, blog writing, occasional
playing, mail checking. The only drawback would be its small screen, for
reading. If I were Apple, I would market an iTouch 2, almost square (like two
iPod Touches together). I use it daily, for a lot different things and don't
have any regret for spending 170€ or so.

Cheers,

Ruben

